# Tilapia Trip



## Stripe Mullett (Aug 20, 2008)

Well Hambone, Mark and I headed out to Gibbons Creek yesterday to put a spanking on the Blue Tilapia. The wives wanted some fillets so with the cold weather we have had most of the week I knew they would be stacked at the warm water discharge canal. We had solid hookups until 10:00am when it started to warm and they moved out into the main lake. We caught 36 Tilapia in roughly 3 hours and headed back to H-town. BTW, someone please sell me some Jonas Brothers tickets for the kiddos, I'll pay top $$$ for 4 tickets to their show at the Rodeo...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a meat haul for sure, what do you use for bait?


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Stripe Mullet, where is Gibbons Creek? I would love to take my grandson somewhwere to ctach some fish. 
Thanks,

whistech


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes,please what do you use for bait ? Fayette has alot of Tilapia i would love to catch some.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice catch.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice mess of fish.


----------



## Stripe Mullett (Aug 20, 2008)

*Tilapia*



catchysumfishy said:


> That's a meat haul for sure, what do you use for bait?


3/4 - 1 oz. gold or silver slab spoons...


----------



## Stripe Mullett (Aug 20, 2008)

*Tilapia*



whistech said:


> Stripe Mullet, where is Gibbons Creek? I would love to take my grandson somewhwere to ctach some fish.
> Thanks,
> 
> whistech


It's about 20 minutes east of God's country (College Station) on Highway 30.


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Stripe Mullett said:


> 3/4 - 1 oz. gold or silver slab spoons...


Were you snagging em'? I've never heard of them hitting lures with any consistancy.
Also, be sure your following the law concerning Tilapia. I'd hate to see anyone get in trouble with the Game Warden.
**See 4th bullet under "General Prohibited Acts" in the link below...
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/fish/general_rules/

By the way, nice load of fish!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A cast net is the best lure I know of for them. Do you still have to eviscerate them when they are caught?


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Whats the deal with the intestines on talapia???


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Yes.*

Most definitely have to gut them as soon as they are caught!!! If you go fishing at Gibbons on the weekend, you will get to visit with the Game Warden!!! Fortunately, all of my visits have been good.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Imported species like grass carp and talipia have to be eviscerated immediately when caught to keep them from being relocated or surviving to breed in another body of water. Imported species can damage sensitive aquatic environments where there has been no study of their impact for that body of water. Besides those guts are great catfish bait!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I have never heard of them being cuaght any other way than with a cast net. They may be snagging them with a heavy spoon and treble hook, they are not biting the lures. Lake Fairfield has tons of them as well and people load up ice chests full. When it is real real cold cast net using two people one on each side of boat in the warm water area.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

great white fisherman said:


> I have never heard of them being cuaght any other way than with a cast net. They may be snagging them with a heavy spoon and treble hook, they are not biting the lures.


Sorry...Wrong, at least as it relates to myself. It would be almost impossible to snag a Tilapia on a #14 Prince Nymph in the mouth....or how about a bumble bee fly on top? Let me take that back...it would be impossible to snag one in the mouth that way.

Without question, they are hard to catch, but being hard to catch has made some fish famous in some places.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

is it legal to GIG them? I've tried alot of different artificials under their noses with NO luck...I'd LOVE to gig some of those no biting dang fish!


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Let 'em feel the steel!


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

fuelish1 said:


> is it legal to GIG them? I've tried alot of different artificials under their noses with NO luck...I'd LOVE to gig some of those no biting dang fish!


I believe they are considered a trash fish. If you can catch them with a cast net I dont see why you cant gig them as well. RD


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

i use wheat bread to catch tilipa..they are pretty hard to catch..i didnt think they would hit lures..


----------



## FishKiller (Jun 8, 2005)

I caught one on worms before. I assume their diet is similar to carp. Next time I'll try corn meal dough bait or corn w/ vanilla. :clover:


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

rdhdfmn said:


> I believe they are considered a trash fish. If you can catch them with a cast net I dont see why you cant gig them as well. RD


oh yea, that's right...forgot about that....I'm going to gig some of them critters in the Comal River....there are a bunch of those things in Landa Park, but you aren't SUPPOSED to swim in there


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

I've caught tilapia on spinnerbaits before. They are a heck of a fight! Same thing with Texas Cichlids (Rio Grande Perch).


----------

